# Line test set up for trolling Lake Michigan



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have 30lb mono as a main line, then 20lb sea gaurd leader for connecting dipseys to dodger, then to the lure. The problem here...the flies I bought come pre lined with 50 lb. I would hate to have a break off elsewhere on my line to loose the whole set up because the 50lb section didn't snap first. 

I will be keeping attention to my drag of course but should I replace my main line with something heavier in braid or re-line the flies with my 20lb leader?

I would like to go heavy to light as the setup makes its way to the lure but wondering your thoughts on how you segment line test.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I would switch your main line to either 50# braid, or stainless wire if you have a rod that supports wire. The 30# mono will have loads of drag in the water, preventing you from gaining good depth, and will stretch too much for good hookups. From your diver to the bait, you want to use at at least 30# floro, if not 40#. The fish are big this year and will make short work out of 20#, even with proper drag amounts. Don't be afraid to go long, like 15 feet or more with your diver leads, you can handline the fish to the net once the diver is up to the tip of the rod. You actually lose much fewer fish leadering the fish to the net, vs. the angler fighting it.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

50# or 80# fireline is what my buddies run on their divers that aren't wire. 
20# fluro doesent really have a place in a dipsy setup. I'd run 40. And long leads like mentioned above are $$.


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the replys I have a spool of 50lb braid coming and plan on using my 30lb for the leaders for now until it proves not to work. Will report back once I've given it a try this weekend out of pentwater.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

On my mono divers I run 30# and a 30# leader. Those only get used for shallow water or scum line fishing with spoons. When I ran braid divers I ran 40# with a 40 lb leader, flies and meat rigs get 50 for abrasion resistance. My wire divers are all 30# wire with usually a 40# leader unless I'm running spoons then they get 30#. Salmon aren't finicky to lb test when coming into a diver, attractor set up.


----------

